# A Good Deal If You're Looking For A Norman B20



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Norman B20 for $275.00

Norman B20 acoustic guitar by Godin - Save yourself $ 160 !!! - St. Catharines Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji St. Catharines


----------

